

Justin.tv Moves Domains from GoDaddy - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.twitch.tv/2012/01/05/twitchtv-moves-domains-from-godaddy/

======
sudonim
Everytime I see one of those over limit pages, I make a note to self. This
time it's don't use bluehost.com. Hosting providers should really not brand
those pages.

------
DanielRibeiro
The site seems to be down. The dicussion on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/o46zk/twitchtv_drops...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/o46zk/twitchtv_drops_godaddy/)

------
Slimy
It seems like the fact they no longer support SOPA doesn't matter:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3396634>

GoDaddy screwed themselves and I'm not what they can do to recover. I don't
know if they'll actually lose money over this, but PR-wise they're pretty
screwed.

~~~
Karunamon
Yup.

They are a tech company that supported the most egregious legislation I've
ever seen in my _life_ , and then took a "come at me bro" stance when the
outrage machine was building. All they had to do then was spin it slightly
differently, and this all likely would have been avoided.

Now, as it stands, Godaddy will be forever known to the tech crowd as
corporation of hypocrites and liars. The brand is toast.

~~~
untog
The GoDaddy brand has been toast in the tech crowd for a long, long time- the
women, the elephant incident... they still continued to make money. Sadly, I
doubt that will change.

~~~
Joakal
If preconceptions of domain users tend to not care about women being sexual
objects or animals being shot, then I don't see how GoDaddy will be affected.

Now, legislation that means the domain users can have their domains taken from
under their feet; you bet any sane domain user is angry, if not at least
worried.

That said, they do have a lot of issues, exacerbated by limited support and
up-selling.

